# e!cockpit ModbusTCP InputOutput Variable mappen



## schlittk (15 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Input Output Variable auf den Modbus mappen. Bei den Variableneinstellungen im Konfigurator des Slaves habe ich bei Zugriff RW und beim Master als Zugriff ReadWrite eingestellt. Wenn der Master die Variable schreibt kann das beim Slave auch gesehen werden, aber wenn der Slave die Variable (Bool) verändert, wird sie wieder auf den alten Wert zurückgesetzt, auch wenn der Master sie nicht neu schreibt. Woran kann das liegen?

Vielen Dank

schlittk


----------



## Tobsucht (16 Juni 2017)

Hallo schlittk,

Du möchtest einen bidirektional Zugriff realisieren. Dies unterstützt der e!Cockpit Modbus Konfigurator nicht.

Stattdessen könntest Du den FbMbSimpleServer* aus der Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus verwenden.

Ist der Typ Deiner InOut Variable ungleich Word oder Bool müsstest du noch mit einem Union arbeiten.


Grüße


----------



## schlittk (19 Juni 2017)

Hallo Tobsucht,

danke für deine Antwort, das mit dem FbMbSimpleServerTcp zusammen mit FbMbMasterTcp hat bei mir funktioniert. 

 Das der Modbus Konfigurator von e!Cockpit keinen bidirektionalen Zugriff ermöglicht ist aber sehr verwirrend, weil dort bei Slave und Master jeweils ein Lesender und schreibender Zugriff konfiguriert werden kann. Wofür ist dieser denn gut?

Viele Grüße


----------

